# AirPort extreme max range



## Macfriend (Jan 22, 2003)

Hi all

What's the max range to get hi-speed internet with the AirPort extreme base station? The Apple site state a max distance of 50 meters w/o the antenna.

Anybody has any experience with one??

I intend to connect two houses across a street on the same internet account following an offer by an ISP.
Thanks


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

If you are willing to drop the speed down, the range will increase. While the range of 11Mbps is usually around 150-200 feet, the range of 5.5 Mbps is upwards of 250-300 feet.

5.5 is more than fast enough to surf the web and check email, but is a little slow for network file transfers.

I am not sure of the exact numbers for the AirPort Extreme Base Station, but they are probably similar, or at least of a similar scale.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Apparently the AirPort Extreme Base Station has a transmission power control that allows you to limit/expand the range of your network.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

Or.. you could add a directional antenna to extend the range of your base station.. but you have to get the Airport Extreme base with the antenna port.. 

Also, remember.. WEP that network.. I am still amazed at how you can walk down the street here in Montreal and grab network after network.. and most are using default passwords on their routers.. I usually leave nice little notes in a field or two on the router to tell folks to "lock" them down..

Cheers,

RtC


----------



## Macfriend (Jan 22, 2003)

Directional antennas? Who makes them?

Fact is, I live in housing coop where we have 3 appartment buildings. One is about 300 feet and another, 600 feet from the future AirPort base station. The ISP is offering to connect us to one account. I a bit leery of broadband exessive use. 

Would a server with s/w to have so many sub-accounts feasable?


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

RtC


> Also, remember.. WEP that network..


Just how does one do this? I have a D-Link DWL-900AP+

Any assistance appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------

